# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  iron sight rifle

## rmodel65

well with all the appleseed talk around here, ive been thinking about trying to get a rifle. anything i should look for in particular? 

im a newbie when it come to most firearms in general when considering brands and option etc, although im pretty accurate with them

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

It's site not sight. And what ype of caliber were you thinking? Bolt action or semiauto?

----------


## B964

> well with all the appleseed talk around here, ive been thinking about trying to get a rifle. anything i should look for in particular? 
> 
> im a newbie when it come to most firearms in general when considering brands and option etc, although im pretty accurate with them



Ok, here is the deal. This is the general concensus of Appleseed Project members (plus or minus).

Get a ruger 10/22 rifle. The longer rifle version with out a front barrel band works great. The carbine model also works great (remove the barrel band, it's not needed) 

Get four extra Ruger factory magazines. Stay with factoy here, you will thank me later.

Get a GI syle web sling (midwayusa or cheaperthandirt has them)

Get a set of Tech-Sights.com TSR-100 or TSR-200(the 200 has neat but not required rear elevation/it's the one I got). Tell them Appleseed Project sent you.

Get a few boxes of .22 ammo. Wallyworld has it for about $18.00 for 550 rounds.

Get top of the line eye and ear protection(a Rifleman can not save the country if eyes and ears are toast)

Order The Riflemans Guide, shooting jacket, and targets from Fredsm14stocks.com

Read the guide front to rear, then keep it in your range bag and read it a few more times.

Go to the range and shoot.

Total $300-$350 all said and done. 

Join the RWVA, attend an Appleseed, which will quailfy you to order a GI surplus 
M1 Garand 30.06 rifle starting a just $495.00. It will be FedExed right to your house. Buy as much ammo with it as you can. ODCMP.COM
Use the 10/22 for training as it is so cheap to shoot. Use the M1 as much as you can afford to. 
Go to Appleseed some more, become a Rifleman and start instructing others to become riflemen.

Simple, cheap, fun, saving our History, saving our country. Who in the H*** is not up for that!!!

Did I miss anything?

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> It's site not sight.




A site is a place.  Iron sights are called sights as in "see" because they are a mechanical optical device.  That's what I was taught, anyway.

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, B964, you missed two things:

Don't expect the Garand to be as accurate as that amazing Ruger.  Accurate, yes, just not quite as much.

Smile!

Wow, I think I like your group.  Nice to see someone else who believes placing their rounds carefully is more important than throwing as many grains of lead downrange as possible!

----------


## B964

> Yeah, B964, you missed two things:
> 
> Don't expect the Garand to be as accurate as that amazing Ruger.  Accurate, yes, just not quite as much.
> 
> Smile!
> 
> Wow, I think I like your group.  Nice to see someone else who believes placing their rounds carefully is more important than throwing as many grains of lead downrange as possible!


Smile!? You lost me on that. Do my posts read like I am grinding my teeth?
I guess maybe I am sometimes.

----------


## acptulsa

> Smile!? You lost me on that. Do my posts read like I am grinding my teeth?
> I guess maybe I am sometimes.


Sorry, I missed a step.

Look at your bull's eye.

Smile.

----------


## B964

> Sorry, I missed a step.
> 
> Look at your bull's eye.
> 
> Smile.



Right. I understand now.

----------


## hillbilly123069

Can't go wrong with a 30/30 Winchester.

----------


## jkm1864

Springfield M1A has the best Iron sites and can shoot up to 500 yards accurately with them. I have a scout and I am very pleased with the rifle. I also love the construction it isn't made from cheap plastic like most guns to. The rifle is a bit heavy but very durable. I was actually thinking about buying another one but considering the fact they are pretty pricey I might have to wait. I would recommend getting a good bolt action with a scope and a semi auto with iron sites.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

I am looking into a m1a BUT will be setting up my ruger 10/22 with iron sights for one of these events here in Cali once I locate one I can go to.

 A 10/22 is a great rifle to learn with and fix mistakes with WITHOUT a costly operation especially with prices how they are nowadays.

 Now still on the 10/22, any suggestions for stocks that will go well with the iron sights and do they also have that setup for any bull barrels?

-----------------------

 For the appleseed I want to take a m1a BUT also a 10/22 as well, do they allow 2 rifles during it or should you only work with one rifle the entire time?

-----------------------

 I believe they speak down on the bolt action at the appleseed BUT don't quote me on it. It makes it a bit harder for those new to it versus a semi...

-----------------------

----------


## B964

> I am looking into a m1a BUT will be setting up my ruger 10/22 with iron sights for one of these events here in Cali once I locate one I can go to.
> 
>  A 10/22 is a great rifle to learn with and fix mistakes with WITHOUT a costly operation especially with prices how they are nowadays.
> 
>  Now still on the 10/22, any suggestions for stocks that will go well with the iron sights and do they also have that setup for any bull barrels?
> 
> -----------------------
> 
>  For the appleseed I want to take a m1a BUT also a 10/22 as well, do they allow 2 rifles during it or should you only work with one rifle the entire time?
> ...


The factory wood stock is fine, but a Houge OverMolded stock would be good also.

Tech-Sights makes a TS157 dovetail adaptor for a .920 barrel for the front sight.

10/22 being cheap to learn on is the whole point. We want you to have as much training as possiable for the least dollars spent. Nobody thinks it is a Main Battle Rifle(MBR) They are Liberty Training Rifles(LTR). But I still would not want to go up againt a Appleseed trained Rifleman with a 10/22 in a rifle fight.

Definately bring a back up rifle and ammo for it. It is prefered you stick with one though the course, but thats up to you.

Speak down on bolt rifles? NEVER. It is just that learning the basics is easier when you do not have to fuss with a bolt. Many a Rifleman has been made with a bolt. Try that out. 40 rounds on target at 25 yards, 4 mag changes, 3 position changes, with a bolt action. Now thats a Rifleman. If you can do it, more power to you.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

thank you for all the information indeed. I will be locating the houge with the .920 and iron sights for the setup. On the bolt comment, my only reason was due to it being EASIER for someone like me to have a semi when first getting started BUT not talking them down.

 My favorite rifle I owned was my savage 110 7 mag bolt and it was accurate as hell BUT I did not do it correctly due to it being scoped. Anyone can shoot well with a scope BUT I love the idea behind appleseed and the abilities it can teach me.

 I would go out there as a damn blank canvas minus knowing my rifle inside and out and do my best to keep all of my shooting quirks out so I can fill my mind with CORRECT information.

 I will odds are setup the 10/22 and get it setup as needed and maybe if possible bring out an m1a as well but focus on learning with the 10/22

 I can't wait to get out to one of these!




> The factory wood stock is fine, but a Houge OverMolded stock would be good also.
> 
> Tech-Sights makes a TS157 dovetail adaptor for a .920 barrel for the front sight.
> 
> 10/22 being cheap to learn on is the whole point. We want you to have as much training as possiable for the least dollars spent. Nobody thinks it is a Main Battle Rifle(MBR) They are Liberty Training Rifles(LTR). But I still would not want to go up againt a Appleseed trained Rifleman with a 10/22 in a rifle fight.
> 
> Definately bring a back up rifle and ammo for it. It is prefered you stick with one though the course, but thats up to you.
> 
> Speak down on bolt rifles? NEVER. It is just that learning the basics is easier when you do not have to fuss with a bolt. Many a Rifleman has been made with a bolt. Try that out. 40 rounds on target at 25 yards, 4 mag changes, 3 position changes, with a bolt action. Now thats a Rifleman. If you can do it, more power to you.

----------


## B964

newyearsrevolution08, 
You just told everyone the number two rule of Appleseed, and I apoligize for not saying it allready.

A teachable attitude, a mind free of your habits while shooting. This is not a competition with anyone but yourself, a formidable opponent in itself. 

BTW number one rule is that everyone within a mile or so does not acquire  any new holes.

----------


## rmodel65

yeah i dont really have any "habits" with rifle so ill pretty much be a blank slate



i just ventured to wally world something i loathe  bbut they do carry a stainless 22inch long ruger 12/22 for $238.  before i ventured to our local shooters store they had the standard length ruger for 222$ and it wasnt stainless plus wally worlds extra magazines were only 13 compared to the gun stores 16

----------


## HenryKnoxFineBooks

I went to my first appleseed with only a teachable attitude, as I had never fired a long arm before  .

I have a 10/.22 on the way and plan to attend another appleseed at the end of August!

Looking forward to it, plus the money I'm saving on ammo with the 10/.22 easily pays for it.

----------


## B964

> yeah i dont really have any "habits" with rifle so ill pretty much be a blank slate
> 
> 
> 
> i just ventured to wally world something i loathe  bbut they do carry a stainless 22inch long ruger 12/22 for $138.  before i ventured to our local shooters store they had the standard length ruger for 122$ and it wasnt stainless plus wally worlds extra magazines were only 13 compared to the gun stores 16


22 inch 10/22 stainless for $138.00? Buy it. Buy a couple. If you get into the Appleseed program you will need a couple to use for loaners when you start instructing. You will make Rifleman and start instructing, right?

----------


## acptulsa

> ...the money I'm saving on ammo with the 10/.22 easily pays for it.


.22LR isn't just affordable.  It's also very accurate, easy to find in a pistol for ammo interchangeability and doesn't kick or report so hard or loud that you need to cut your day of shooting short to recover.  Good stuff--if gun control means to you putting the bullet where it needs to be.

----------


## rmodel65

whoops meant 222 AND 238 RESPECTIVELY sorry for the typo

----------


## B964

> whoops meant 222 AND 238 RESPECTIVELY sorry for the typo



OK, for a minute there I thought I was going to have to raid the piggy bank and head to Wallys. The stainless is a good deal. Sunday at Throop NY AS was pouring rain, I thought well,, Stainless, Aluminium, almost plastic cheap wood stock... so let it get a little wet, keep shooting. The thing is more accurate than I am. If I don't hit the mark it's me not it.

----------


## rmodel65

ok i found the 22 in my house its a remington targetmaster 510 its pretty old seeing how it doesnt have any serial numbers and its also a single fire model. would this be acceptable or do they really want you to have a semi auto? i know it would be a pain to reload each time but this one is free :P

----------


## rmodel65

from what i have found online its date coded 1942

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

For practice and plinking: Ruger 10/22. Every hous3ehold that has just one gun tends to have one of these.


For warfare, the AR-15 OR (if you like bigger guns) an M1A (Pollytech is OK actually they are pretty good).


If you want to save a few bucks, get an AR-15 and buy a .22LR conversion kit for it. 

Oh yeah, you need to practice too. Get into reloading your own.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

No expert but I have a 1943 91/30 Soviet Mosin-Nagant. 7.62 54r caliber rifle which they used in thier sniper corps during WW2. I've heard they are great fun to shoot and acurate and can be bought on the cheap. Picked mine up for $85.00 USD plus taxes and fees which actually cost more than the gun! Have yet to shoot it so not sure just how it is nonetheless it's a neat piece of history. Will post when I find a range and time to shoot, perhaps my birthday.

----------


## B964

> ok i found the 22 in my house its a remington targetmaster 510 its pretty old seeing how it doesnt have any serial numbers and its also a single fire model. would this be acceptable or do they really want you to have a semi auto? i know it would be a pain to reload each time but this one is free :P


After  a Quick poke around the net.... The targetmaster 510 mfg 1936-1969 is a fairly acurate, well liked rifle. An example can be had for $100 to $200. Expensive parts. If major parts or repair needed it will exceede the value. 

Long and short....... if it is safe to fire and it is what you have, bring it to an Appleseed. An Appleseed instructor will get you shooting it better. Remember if you check ahead of time with the state coordinator, loaner rifles are sometimes available.

----------


## B964

> No expert but I have a 1943 91/30 Soviet Mosin-Nagant. 7.62 54r caliber rifle which they used in thier sniper corps during WW2. I've heard they are great fun to shoot and acurate and can be bought on the cheap. Picked mine up for $85.00 USD plus taxes and fees which actually cost more than the gun! Have yet to shoot it so not sure just how it is nonetheless it's a neat piece of history. Will post when I find a range and time to shoot, perhaps my birthday.


91/30 Soviet Mosin-Nagant is a great rifle, and hard to beat the price.

----------


## rmodel65

> After  a Quick poke around the net.... The targetmaster 510 mfg 1936-1969 is a fairly acurate, well liked rifle. An example can be had for $100 to $200. Expensive parts. If major parts or repair needed it will exceede the value. 
> 
> Long and short....... if it is safe to fire and it is what you have, bring it to an Appleseed. An Appleseed instructor will get you shooting it better. Remember if you check ahead of time with the state coordinator, loaner rifles are sometimes available.





yeah it shot nice today, i put some rounds through it and the ruger 10/22 along with a Remington model 12 i found in the house. my dad said its about 80 years old looks about like a bb gun :P it shot ok too

----------


## B964

> yeah it shot nice today, i put some rounds through it and the ruger 10/22 along with a Remington model 12 i found in the house. my dad said its about 80 years old looks about like a bb gun :P it shot ok too


So how do I get one of these "magic" closets where you find old rifles?

----------


## noxagol

> No expert but I have a 1943 91/30 Soviet Mosin-Nagant. 7.62 54r caliber rifle which they used in thier sniper corps during WW2. I've heard they are great fun to shoot and acurate and can be bought on the cheap. Picked mine up for $85.00 USD plus taxes and fees which actually cost more than the gun! Have yet to shoot it so not sure just how it is nonetheless it's a neat piece of history. Will post when I find a range and time to shoot, perhaps my birthday.


Two things with this rifle. 1)Be prepared for hurt after about 50 rounds. 2)Keep your bolt lubed and clean as it tends to stick a lot when trying to work it after firing. I've gotten into the habit of just slamming it open and back instead of working it normally. Sometimes a round will get jammed in their too which requires even more slamming.

----------


## rmodel65

> So how do I get one of these "magic" closets where you find old rifles?




well the house i live in was bought by my grandfather in the 60 and he had 7 kids. so there is 7 kids worth of junk on the third floor(no idea whats in the attic) a lot of the stuff is not wanted by my aunts and uncles so i lay claim

----------


## B964

> well the house i live in was bought by my grandfather in the 60 and he had 7 kids. so there is 7 kids worth of junk on the third floor(no idea whats in the attic) a lot of the stuff is not wanted by my aunts and uncles so i lay claim


Let me know when your going through the attic, I'll be there. 
When we bought our 1850s farm house it was full of stuff. The last owner took his clothes and car and just left. Unfortunately it was mostly junk. We did find some newspapers from late 1860 that was used for insulation. Strange to read people talking same stuff as today. "If we don't start fixing some of these problems this county is headed for disaster" If they only knew!

----------


## TruckinMike

All you need to know about the "Liberty Training Rifle"....






> The Liberty Training Rifle
> 
> The Ruger 10/22® has been officially adopted by the RWVA as the Liberty Training Rifle (LTR)
> 
> As the cost of military surplus and new-production ammunition rises, and while supplies of the same are (at best) unreliable, many Appleseed instructors and attendees have noted a need for a cost-effective means of practicing marksmanship, especially at 25 meters.  To this end, we have conducted extensive research and testing of many currently available products.
> The following is a summarization of our findings and experiences in the development of the Ruger 10/22® Liberty Training Rifle.
> 
> 
> The Appleseed Program promotes rifle safety and marksmanship, as well as knowledge of Revolutionary War history and grass-roots participation in the political process, especially as this relates to the preservation of the Second Amendment.  Thousands of satisfied Appleseed attendees have proven that the marksmanship principles that the Appleseed Program teaches at 25m translate into accurate shooting at up to 500 yards.
> ...



TMike

----------


## Cowlesy

> All you need to know about the "Liberty Training Rifle"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMike


A must-read post for this board's patriots.

----------

